# Paint



## Fyle (Apr 9, 2015)

Just wondering if it is okay to get away with saying a statue was painted in midevial times...

I think so, but am not totally sure...

Thanks all!

If there is any discussion to be had here, by all means...


----------



## X Equestris (Apr 10, 2015)

It's not medieval, but it is now widely believed that the statues of many Ancient Greek and Roman temples were painted.  The idea that they weren't originated from seeing them with the paint worn away by weathering or being buried.  Since this is fantasy we're writing, you might be able to get away with it.


----------



## Fyle (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks!

That's what I was thinking... just trying to gather some info and how many agree i can get away with it!


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 10, 2015)

X Equestris said:


> It's not medieval, but it is now widely believed that the statues of many Ancient Greek and Roman temples were painted.  The idea that they weren't originated from seeing them with the paint worn away by weathering or being buried.  Since this is fantasy we're writing, you might be able to get away with it.


And I'm fairly sure that a lot of the statuary on the outside of British cathedrals were painted in "life-like" colours... I can remember someone on TV pointing the remnants of colours in the folds of a Saint's cloak...


----------



## Mr. Steve (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is a link to the Smithsonian on the topic:

History, Travel, Arts, Science, People, Places | Smithsonian

They were indeed painted.  In garish, eye-searing, perhaps even downright tacky palettes of primary colors.


----------



## ascanius (Apr 10, 2015)

I know the romans painted the statues.  I think it would be really cool to have a statue painted by a master like carrovaggio or..... I can't remeber the other great painters, it would be cool though.  What i don't get is how they got the paint to not peel off.


----------



## Fyle (Apr 12, 2015)

Mr. Steve said:


> Here is a link to the Smithsonian on the topic:
> 
> History, Travel, Arts, Science, People, Places | Smithsonian
> 
> They were indeed painted.  In garish, eye-searing, perhaps even downright tacky palettes of primary colors.



Thank you so much for all the replies. This one seems useful!


----------

